# What's going to happen to Google Search?



## aggiechase37 (Nov 3, 2011)

So with the current state of litigation, what is going to happen to search our devices locally from the google search bar? Custom ROM developers aren't going to fall for that are they? I don't want to have a phone that I can't start typing in a name and it gets me one of my contacts, or notes, or something to that effect. Someone tell me the ROM developers aren't going to let that feature go away right?

On a related note, how is a Windows laptop (mobile devices) able to get away with searching for content locally? This is pure crapola.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Windows (and a lot of other android phones) are still able to do it BC they weren't the ones in question in the lawsuit. At least they are allowed to sell them again (g nex).

I think there is some kind of temporary thing going on where they don't have to make the changes yet. Hopefully soon this stops.

Its funny, apple claims that they are the innovators of our time, when in (my) reality they are actually the biggest hindrance of innovation that we've seen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Windows (and a lot of other android phones) are still able to do it BC they weren't the ones in question in the lawsuit. At least they are allowed to sell them again (g nex).
> 
> I think there is some kind of temporary thing going on where they don't have to make the changes yet. Hopefully soon this stops.
> 
> ...


Correct. That is why a lot of tech experts, even the ones that like Apple products, have made predictions that Apple will not survive and will be reduce to a small blimp on the radar yet again. When will that happen? No proven source for that kind of time frame but it will happen and it will be a joyous day.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

